# Shred Durst wins Best Actor. (NWS)



## dougsteele (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Naren (Feb 25, 2008)

That was random.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 25, 2008)

What the hell


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 25, 2008)

fucking awesome. 

REP!!!


----------



## Vince (Feb 25, 2008)

rollin rollin rollin


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Kotex (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Shred Durst = gold every time.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 25, 2008)

lol nice


----------



## Lee (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Trespass (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 26, 2008)

fuckin gold


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Fuck all y'all. 

You don't happen to live in my neighborhood too, do you?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 26, 2008)

what's that geen ibby s in the video?
from what i saw of it, it looks pretty cool.
i  maple boards.


----------



## Gilbucci (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh my god   That was fucking priceless


----------



## noodles (Feb 26, 2008)

"It would be my dream to take Good Charlotte, put them in a plane, and run them right into a mother fucking mountain. Can we make that happen?"


----------



## dougsteele (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it's a saber, my nephew gave it to me. about 15 years old.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 27, 2008)

Firecrotch 

Fuck all y'all.

Fuck all y'all.

Fuck all y'all.

Fuck all y'all.

That'll be all. Mothafuckin TV time.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 27, 2008)

Heh heh.
SHRED DURST FTW!!!


----------

